# I love Xifaxan! (and a couple questions)



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm on day 7 of Xifaxan and I can't believe how great I feel. Day 3 I started seeing improvement and now I feel 100% fine. I've gone from 10-15 BMs per day to 1-2, and have no other symptoms of SIBO. I of course am hoping after my last day on Xifaxan, that my symptoms stay away. But, since I've not had any negative symptoms from the Xifaxan, if I had to take this once every 6-12 months, that would be fine - EXCEPT of course, I would build up a tolerance to it. Is anyone aware of drug companies trying to create similar antibiotics to Xifaxan - that target the gut and are not absorbed into the body? Also, for the first time in a year I actually feel full after a meal. I just realize that. Has anyone else had a similar experience with SIBO - always hungry. I'm thinking since the bacteria are feeding, and I've been having some malabsorbtion issues maybe now that the bacteria are being destroyed, it is making a difference in feeling full.Nicole


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been thinking about asking my doctor to let me try this anitbiotic to see if it will help with my urgency issues. I have tried so many things and nothing but immodium works. I can only take immodium about 3 days in a row and then I have to give myself a day or two without. I see you are having good results with this so far. What were your symptoms?


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

After months of various medications I am on day 2 of colestid and xifaxan. So far no bowel movement since Thurs night. I have experienced some gas and alittle nausea but not as bad as when I was on the other meds. I am hoping this will finally be the "cocktail" that works for me. I am feeling hopefull for the first time in a long time. Only bad thing is I think the Amitriptyline dried me out so much that I am getting a sinus infection. But small price to pay if these new meds work. I am happy to see someone has something positive to say !! Continued good luck !


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

You asked what my symptoms were: First of all, I have had IBS since 1985 (when I was 10, following a parasitic infection of giardia from contaminated well water). My symptoms were pretty much under control (except with high stress, travel, some foods) and I took a daily fiber laxative and Immodium when needed. For five years (2003-2008) I had almost no symptoms. During that time I got married, pregnant, had a child, took 2 years off of work. Then, summer 2008 I started having symptoms unlike any I had ever had before. 10-15 trips to the bathroom a day, and often not making it in time. My BMs were oily, and just gross, and unlike any other time before. At first I thought it was just stress from going back to work, but it seemed so different. Anyhow, we ruled out any physical/rectal muscular probs (thinking maybe urgency was a result of childbirth), celiac (which was what my GI and primary care thought), allergies to grains, colonoscopy for microscopic colitis, endoscopy for celiac, breath test for lactose (which showed no intolerance, but high hydrogen output for my initial reading, so then the SIBO diagnosis). Took low dose for three days, no real improvement. Switched doctors, now almost done the 1200 mg a day for 14 days and I feel totally normal. I forgot to mention that in Feb. 2007 my husband and i had to be treated at the ER for severe food poisoning. They just gave us IVs. Now I see from Pimentel's book that there may be a SIBO link to this.Hoping the Xifaxan results stick. I wish this were not an antibiotic you could build up resistance to, as I LOVE it. I feel 100% perfect. These results started on day 3. I'm on day 10 now.Nicole


----------

